# h2 als server



## famco (26. Mrz 2011)

Hi,

nachdem ich ein wenig mit h2 gespielt habe, muss ich sagen, das ich echt beeindruckt bin: klein, schneller, guter Umfang, gute Leistung! 
Bisher hatte ich die h2 im embedded Mode betrieben, mich jetzt aber entschieden, die h2 als DB-Server auf meinem Heimserver laufen zu lassen. Mir ist nur nicht klar, wie ich das machen soll. Muss ich dafür ein kleines Javaprogramm schreiben, das nichts tut, außer die Datenbank zu starten? Oder bin ich da auf dem falschen weg ...

Danke


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (26. Mrz 2011)

Du kannst mit einem eigenen Java-Programm programmgesteuert einen TCP-Server starten, oder startest die Console über die mitgelieferten Ressourcen. Beides ist im Grunde äquivalent.


----------



## Final_Striker (26. Mrz 2011)

schau mal hier: Tutorial


----------



## famco (27. Mrz 2011)

ja, Danke für den Link. Leider kann ich nicht so gut Englisch, aber inzwischen habe ich mich "durchgewühlt". Danke.


----------

